# CNC software for mac



## InnocenceDefiled (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi
I was wondering if anyone knew of any CNC software like Mach 3 to operate on a mac?


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't know, but Google is your good friend


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's assuming that everyone knows what CNC is an acronym for, I don't. That said, I might if full details were provided.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Looks like something to do with game emulation.

Let me Google that for you!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Then why not stop assuming everyone knows what the OP is referring to and provide full details in the first place? I can't be bothered Googling to find out what the question might be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

CubaMark said:


> Looks like something to do with game emulation.
> 
> Let me Google that for you!


Someone needs to make a website called "I googled that wrong"  (not CRC)

CNC is for controlling machinery. Numerical control - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mach3: ArtSoft USA - Home of Mach3 and LazyCam

As for any OSX solutions ... that I'm not sure of offhand. Saw some mention of using a linux client (in a vm) though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

For that matter you could also likely just run Mach3 or any of the windows ones from a vm or bootcamp if it's an Intel based mac.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, now... guess my innocence truly has been defiled....


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

mguertin said:


> For that matter you could also likely just run Mach3 or any of the windows ones from a vm or bootcamp if it's an Intel based mac.


You could run it from bootcamp, but most step & direction controllers use the parallel port, which is non existent on the mac, and most usb to parallel converters don't work. you are better off trying to pick up an old laptop to run mach 3. I do all my design work on the Mac running Bootcamp, then transfer the g-code to my dedicated laptop (old IBM ThinkPad) to run Mach3.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

My boss made a CNC metal cutting machine. He's a Mac guy, through and through, but went with a PC for this task. Why bother with bootcamp, USB to parallel converters, etc. when an old PC can be had for under $100 and can do the job just fine. I think he said some of the CNC software still comes in DOS versions! This is not an application that needs fast hardware.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Well, now... guess my innocence truly has been defiled....


So now that you know about the OP's referenced CNC technology and the various equipment used, I guess you now know it's the method Apple used to create the unibody MB and MBPs.

Unfortunately Apple seems to have forced the removal of the good detailed videos from most sites but there are a few left like How the MacBooks Are Carved Out of Solid Aluminum

The videos may not seem too impressive but I can guarantee you, if you ever get a chance to see the technology at work in a real life situation - it IS impressive!!!

I've never seen so much metal removed and coolant dispersed everywhere in my life!!!


----------



## InnocenceDefiled (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I did think about that first
But really where do you get a laptop under $100?


----------



## InnocenceDefiled (Sep 10, 2009)

jeepguy said:


> You could run it from bootcamp, but most step & direction controllers use the parallel port, which is non existent on the mac, and most usb to parallel converters don't work. you are better off trying to pick up an old laptop to run mach 3. I do all my design work on the Mac running Bootcamp, then transfer the g-code to my dedicated laptop (old IBM ThinkPad) to run Mach3.


So if I go with the bootcamp option
What's the cost? 
And will it work with my 10.4.11 os x or will I have to upgrade first?


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

InnocenceDefiled said:


> So if I go with the bootcamp option
> What's the cost?
> And will it work with my 10.4.11 os x or will I have to upgrade first?


You are better off buying a PC, and forgoing the headaches, the mac can do a lot of things, CNC is not one of them, like I said I use a PC, because I couldn't find a usb solution that worked. You can get a cheap PC at factorydirect.ca for next to nothing (Pentium 4).


----------



## InnocenceDefiled (Sep 10, 2009)

jeepguy said:


> You are better off buying a PC, and forgoing the headaches, the mac can do a lot of things, CNC is not one of them, like I said I use a PC, because I couldn't find a usb solution that worked. You can get a cheap PC at factorydirect.ca for next to nothing (Pentium 4).


You're right, man
Thanks for the heads up

The cheapest one I found was $200 not including taxes

The reason I want to work with a mac is that I hate working on a PC 
It brings back horrible memories


----------

